

Ask HN: Why does Google not standardize parental leave for all employees? - bvanvugt

It seems to me that Google is in an excellent position to offer generous and standardized parental leave packages across all employees in all countries.<p>But instead employees are given varying benefits, based on the laws of the country they work in.<p>Why is this the case?<p>Seems like Google (and similar companies) are missing a large opportunity for hiring and retention gains...
======
Nadya
>But instead employees are given varying benefits, based on the laws of the
country they work in.

I don't imagine so, but it is possible, are there any conflicts within the
laws?

You would - of course - follow the letter of the law of the country you are
working in before any 'standardization' you would do. Following the law is
important.

~~~
bvanvugt
Yep absolutely. Maybe perfectly standardized packages aren't possible, but
they should (I think?) be able to offer "pretty similar" packages to all
employees.

